# Are Bettas and Endlers together a good idea?



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon, and I just ordered some N class Endlers for it. Another set of them caught my eye, but they're not N class, so I wouldn't want to put them together until I can ensure I have enough of each.

I have a male Betta, and another 10 gallon. If I set this tank up, would it be possible to mix the second set of Endlers with my boy? Their fins aren't as long as a Guppy's would be, but they are still flashy, so I'm not sure if that will set Sponty off. 

Royal Tiger Endlers with a male Betta: good or bad idea?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Endlers with my Bettas and they do fine. I have a Tuxedo hybrid developed by a friend with longer tails than most Endlers with no problems. It's pretty much a myth about Guppies and Bettas.

Mine are in a heavily/densely planted tank which stops the Endlers from doing as much nipping. Right now I have 15+ in a 10 gallon with Eric the Red and everyone gets along.


----------

